

Iranian government claims to have accessed drone data - kghose
http://www.cnn.com/2012/04/22/world/meast/iran-us-plane/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

======
mukaiji
Plausible. No code is secure and anything, given enough time can be cracked
open.

